# Knock Sensor disconnected



## tdavis1604 (Jan 22, 2014)

Has anyone else experienced this problem? On way to work I noticed a considerable loss of power. Engine light came on. Took in for service, and they found the problem to be a disconnected knock sensor. Service dept couldn't explain as to what would cause this. Just wondering if this is an isolated incident or if anyone else has had this happen. 

2012 Cruze Eco 22,000 miles

Thanks,


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm thinking isolated incedent.

Don't believe anyone has ever reported such a thing.
Suppose the assembly line individual was a bit limp wristed.....took it this long to shake loose.
When fully connected the connector is locked.....yours was never fully connected.

Rob


----------

